# Shire conversions



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any information or knowledge about Shire van conversions?
Mashy


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

No direct experience but I had a good look at the products at a show last year (think it was Lincoln, could have been Cheshire show) and I thought they were well made. The chap I was talking to gave the impression that they will do whatever the customer wants as regards layout and fittings. If I was in the market to swop, they would be on my short-list.


----------

